# Just got mine Sigma 35mm f/1.4 DG HSM



## tjabbie (Mar 8, 2013)

And I have to say... wow... what a beauty!

Here are some jpegs straight out of my 6D. No corrections or whatsoever:







and a 100% crop












and a 100% crop












and a 100% crop






What do you guys think? Any good?


----------



## Menace (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice. Enjoy


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 16, 2013)

Sweet.
What aperture were you using?

My next thought is, imagine if it were a D800 behind that lens (not bashing the 6D, I'm just anticipating Canon's equivalent).


----------



## pierceography (Mar 16, 2013)

Bokeh looks surprisingly nice too... I might have to consider this lens over the 35L. Would be curious to see a side by side comparison of the two from someone on this forum.


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 16, 2013)

pierceography said:


> Bokeh looks surprisingly nice too... I might have to consider this lens over the 35L. Would be curious to see a side by side comparison of the two from someone on this forum.



Maybe not what you're looking for, but you could always use the comparison tool on TDP (I would link to it but I'm not sure if that counts as advertising another site).


----------

